
Show HN: BridgeOut – map your future - lucsco
https://www.bridgeout.com
======
itsmatthewc
It seems like a clean job search site. With the slogan "map your future," I
didn't know all to entail. Maybe have some method to save jobs internally?

Also, I _really_ like the estimated commute time builtin. Very nice.

~~~
lucsco
Thanks for your feedback - glad you like the commute feature! I like the
'save' suggestion and will get that out soon.

The main idea behind the slogan is to highlight the map integration - going to
figure out how this can be made clearer to the user.

